# Harz Marathon Altenau



## Dominator2003 (4. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich plane dieses Jahr am Altenau Marathon teilzunehmen. Allerding nur die kleine Strecke über 36km. 
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich lieber am CC Rennen teilnehme oder am Marathon. 
Was das Training angeht, ist es bei mir zur Zeit nicht so doll. Habe einfach nicht die Zeit und das Wetter ist mir zu mies. Allerdings trainire ich soweiso zweimal die woche, weil ich nämlich aktiv fußball spiele.
mein bike ist ein canyon xc5. zu welcher strecke ratet ihr mir? CC oder Marathon?


----------



## DAMDAM (5. März 2006)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal eine der Streckenbeichtigungen mitmachen und mich dann wahrscheinlich für den Marathon entscheiden, weil dort nicht alles so verbissen gesehen wird und es auch Leute gibt die dort dann auch nur aus Spaß an der Freude ("Dabeisein ist alles ") mitfahren, wohingegen es beim XC mehr zur Sache geht !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (9. März 2006)

Hallo, am 02. April ist die nächste Streckenbesichtigung! Infos gibt es aber auch immer unter www.mountainbke.harz.de


----------



## Dominator2003 (11. März 2006)

kann eh nicht teilnehmen. bin über das wochenende verreist.schade. nächstes jahr...


----------



## Lexa (14. März 2006)

Hi Dominater, 
würde es an deiner Stelle mal richtig Krachen lassen. Auch mit nur 2 Trainingseinheiten in der Woche kannst du am Marathon teilnehmen. Dein XC 5 bietet für den Harz Marathon einige Reserven. Bis auf die 1 malige 24 %. Steigung. Da mußt du richtig Beißen. Was ist gegen einen Marathon schon ein CC Race??
Gruß aus dem Norden
Lexa


----------



## crasher-mike (17. März 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, am 02. April ist die nächste Streckenbesichtigung! Infos gibt es aber auch immer unter www.mountainbke.harz.de



Sofern der gelinkte Server down sein sollte, kann alternativ auch dieser Link genutzt werden ;-) : http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/


----------



## chris29 (17. März 2006)

crasher-mike schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern der gelinkte Server down sein sollte, kann alternativ auch dieser Link genutzt werden ;-) : http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/



Danke


----------

